# Hard Disk Error



## daiharsh (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought my computer During August of last year. I had a 120gb HD on my old drive with my files, and I was able to install it in the new compuer with ease.

2 Weeks ago I bought *Western Digital Serial ATA Hard Drive.* (WD4000KDRTL 400GB SATA) 
8.9ms Seek Time: 7200RPM
16MB Buffer: 150MB/sec

My computer already had Serial ATA interface connector on the montherboard. I am using Secureconnect to connect the Hard Drive to the SATA. I am using Legacy ATA power connecter for power.

When I start my computer. It loads all of other drives and cd-roms, and it is able to detect that there is IDE Hard Disk on Fourth Master.
Afterward, I think, BIos check to see if the device works, and all of ther hardware works, but for my Hard Drive it gives me an error, which read:
"Hard Disk Error"
"Press f1 to resume"

After pressing f1, I am taken to the Bios window. THe hard drive is listed in the Bios, and I use keyboard to view information regarding the Hard drive.
It has WD4000KDRTL in the name, and other settings. I have noticed during last few restarts, that the GB size information has differed. One time it recognized the hard drive as 550gb, other times as 137.8gb, and also 250gb. It even view it as 400GB.

After exiting the Bios, I continue with my system, and I use the default hard drive to log on to the windows.

The Hard drive does not shows up in My Computer, or in * Administrative tools-> Computer Management-> Disk Management*

I asked for help on Neowin.net and also asked my friend, and they both recommended that I update my Bios.


```
Motherboard specifications table
PART / FEATURE 	SPECIFICATION / SUPPORT
Motherboard Description 	

    * MB manufacturer: ASUS P4SD-LA PES revision 0.01
    * HP name: Oxford-UL6E

CPU 	

    * Socket 478
    * Intel Pentium 4 Northwood/Prescott
    * New power design for up to 3.2+ GHz

Chipset 	

    * Intel 848P (Breeds Hill)
    * MCH with Intel ICH5
    * Supports DDR 266/333/400 SDRAM
    * Supports Ultra DMA 66/100 IDE devices
    * Supports Ultra DMA 150 Serial ATA device
```
I visited http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
and Searched in:
Product: MotherBoard
Series: Socket478
and my model *P4SD-LA* is not in the list. The closet model is P4SDX, and its bios were updated 2003/12/15. 

That did not helped, so I searched for BIOS update on HP site, and found this:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=392522&lang=en&cc=us&softwareitem=pv-22928-2
I downloaded it, and installed it. I download the bios and installed the Bios, and the problem listed was experienced with these bios.

```
"Hard Disk Error"
"Press f1 to resume"

After pressing f1, I am taken to the Bios window. THe hard drive is listed in the Bios, and I use keyboard to view information regarding the Hard drive.
It has  WD4000KDRTL in the name, and other settings. I have noticed during last few restarts, that the GB size information has differed. One time it recognized the hard drive as 550gb, other times as 137.8gb, and also 250gb. It even view it as 400GB.
```
IF you need more speification on my computer, please visit this link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00058235

For further information on the MB: 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&dlc=en&docname=c00063272#c00063272_doc

I do not know what I shoul do to install my hard drive, and why I am not bale to install the hardrive.
Is it the Bios? :4-dontkno


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Sounds like you may need the patch from Microsoft to allow XP to recognize HD's larger than 137Gb, you can do this by updating XP to service pack 1 or 2, or do a search for it directly on Microsoft's website. I also believe the patch is available on the WD site as well. Also since you have both SATA and ATA HD's on the same mobo, be sure to go into the bios and set the boot order correctly....ie 1st boot device = Floppy, Second boot device = CDRW, third boot device is what ever drive your OS is on, there may also be some other settings you need to tweak in the bios....consult your manual for that. And remember, since you have a HP branded Asus mobo you'll need to download just about all of your mobo updates from HP, not Asus, the files on the Asus site are for boxed retail mobo's only. If all that fails since you have already installed the most recent bios update, you may also want to check to see if there is a sata driver that either came with the HD installation cd (comes with retail HD's not OEM's) or on the HP site. Let us know how it goes....I hope this info helps
twajetmech


----------



## daiharsh (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you replying regarding my problem. I am using Windows xp Pro SP2
I was restarting my computer and was at this screen:
http://hsbsite.com/ipb/uploads//post-1-1133915151.jpg

When I remembered that I have picture, so I took the picture, above.


I restarted the computer, and you can read the error it gives at the bottom of the screen: 

```
Third Master Hard Disk Error
Press f1 to continue
```
The picture: http://hsbsite.com/ipb/uploads//post-1-1133915163.jpg

So after pressing f1, I was in the Bios setup page, and I went to get more information on the third master Drive:
http://hsbsite.com/ipb/uploads//post-1-1133915319.jpg

If you look at the first pic and third one. For disk in the first you have 8.4gb, but in the third one it is 400.1gb.
Even though the hard drive I bought says it is 400gb, but the computer should be recogning it as less than 400gb, since the advertisement company has 1gb=1,000kb, where as computer sees 1mb=1,024kb. 

Seems like computer is randomly assigning, or tring to understand the hard drive and assigns a size value.
The Vendor address on the screen matches the Model number on the hard drive.

Here is my pc open with the hard drive:
[Caution: Big iMage]
http://hsbsite.com/ipb/uploads//post-1-1133915643.jpg


The hard drive came with the software called Data Life Guard. When I first started the program, it detected the 137gb barrier and removed. I wonder how I was able to use my 148gb default hard drive so far if I had the barrier.(?)

I have setted my Bios to Bios from the OS system, then dvd drive and then Floppy drive. 
I checked the HD Manual and it does not has anything on Sata or Bios in it. IT talks about installing HD but only the old way, and I can do that. I need to know abotu SATA, which it does not has not any information.
I do not see any updates for SATA on the HD site.


----------



## daiharsh (Dec 1, 2005)

Since no one has replied, does this mean there is not any solution to my problem?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Sounds like that software may have done something it shouldn't have....remove the software and see if it helps, you may also want to format the drive using the WD tools let me know how progress goes


----------



## daiharsh (Dec 1, 2005)

WHich software are you referring to? Are you talkign about Data Lifeguard?
Is so, it came with the hard drive, and it has the option for formating the hard drive.
But I can not format the Hard Drive, since the hard drive does not shows up in the computer, or the Disk Management. It only shows up in the bios.


----------

